# Billy's 2021 NJ Lawn Journal (Year 2)



## billw (Jul 19, 2020)

Great to be back! Did a complete reno of my backyard last year TTTF/KBG mix. Throwing down Prodiamine today, but already seeing weeds pop up.

Any advice on getting rid of:

Star of Bethlehem
Wild Onion/Garlic
Spurge

Pics of the invaders:


----------



## gregonfire (Sep 18, 2017)

I used spectracide from the big box stores to take care of star of bethlehem. Takes a few apps but it does the trick. I barely have any pop up in my yard anymore.


----------



## billw (Jul 19, 2020)

Thanks @gregonfire !!


----------



## billw (Jul 19, 2020)

Should I panic about how my backyard looks? I started from scratch in the fall.


----------



## billw (Jul 19, 2020)

Looking a littler better now. Just mowed today.



Any speculation on what these seed heads are?


----------



## billw (Jul 19, 2020)

Better look - any ideas what this is and how to treat?


----------



## Lust4Lawn (Aug 4, 2020)

If you can get your hands on some SpeedZone it would take care of your three broad leaf weeds mentioned.


----------



## billw (Jul 19, 2020)

@Lust4Lawn thank you! I just picked some up last week when I was in Long Island, seems to be sold out everywhere I looked. I'll have to apply this week and see what it does!


----------



## g-man (Jun 15, 2017)

At first I thought it was poa a, but the new images, I'm not sure.


----------



## billw (Jul 19, 2020)

@g-man I just grabbed a few more.





Per @GrassDaddy reference, I think it's Poa a.



Is Tenacity the way to go on this stuff?


----------



## billw (Jul 19, 2020)

Well at this point I'm not sure what to do. Maybe I'm just panicking. I have a poa annua infestation and the creeping Charlie crept back.

I am beyond frustrated after all this work doing a full renovation last fall.


----------



## M32075 (May 9, 2019)

Read up on tenacity it might be your only option for poa now then a late summer pre m. Creeping charlie there is stuff you can use from a big box store tackle it now before it gets to hot and it spreads. This spring work on killing weeds and hopefully you put down a pre m already


----------



## billw (Jul 19, 2020)

M32075 said:


> Read up on tenacity it might be your only option for poa now then a late summer pre m. Creeping charlie there is stuff you can use from a big box store tackle it now before it gets to hot and it spreads. This spring work on killing weeds and hopefully you put down a pre m already


Hey thanks for the response! I put down Prodiamine a few weeks ago here in NJ.

I have tenacity which I used for my Reno last fall. Maybe the power rake brought up all these seeds and that's why I'm seeing poa.

I have the Ortho CCO that I can use on creeping Charlie, chickweed.

Can I blanket spray Ortho CCO, Tenacity and Speedzone all in one day? I'm totally new to this but I have all of them and can spray tonight or Monday.


----------



## M32075 (May 9, 2019)

billw said:


> M32075 said:
> 
> 
> > Read up on tenacity it might be your only option for poa now then a late summer pre m. Creeping charlie there is stuff you can use from a big box store tackle it now before it gets to hot and it spreads. This spring work on killing weeds and hopefully you put down a pre m already
> ...


I'm not sure if you can spray all together I never used them before.


----------



## g-man (Jun 15, 2017)

Did you do a blanket app of gly after this?

https://thelawnforum.com/viewtopic.php?p=316666#p316666


----------



## billw (Jul 19, 2020)

g-man said:


> Did you do a blanket app of gly after this?
> 
> https://thelawnforum.com/viewtopic.php?p=316666#p316666


I spot sprayed. Looking back I should have blanket sprayed.


----------



## g-man (Jun 15, 2017)

Your lawn looks under fertilized. Give it some nitrogen before you treat the weeds.


----------



## billw (Jul 19, 2020)

g-man said:


> Your lawn looks under fertilized. Give it some nitrogen before you treat the weeds.


Great call. That was actually on my list of what to do this weekend. Just threw down CX DIY at 3lbs/1000. Started raining about 5 mins after so perfect timing.


----------



## bernstem (Jan 16, 2018)

Tenacity x2 and pre-emergent in the spring and fall for the Pao Annua. You want to stop germination since it is such a prolific seeder. It may take years to really get it fully controlled if you have a huge bank of seeds in th soil.

For creeping charlie, you can start with 2 applications of the speedzone. I have no idea if Speedzone plus Tenacity is safe. Speedzone + CCO probably has a high risk of burn with the 2-4-D in the Speedzone plus Triclopyr.

Personally, I would start with speedzone or Tenacity now depending whether you want to kill the Annua or Creeping Charlie. Then Tenacity or Speedzone next week. Repeat as needed on 2 week intervals for the Speedzone and Tenacity.

I would fertilize like g-man suggests to get everything, including the weeds, growing.


----------



## billw (Jul 19, 2020)

@bernstem thank you! Fortunately my Poa Annua is isolated in an approx 200sqft patch. After reading your feedback, I think my plan of attack will be:

Poa Annua patch - Tenacity
Rest of yard - blanket spray Ortho CCO
Wild Onion/Garlic/Star of Bethlehem - spot spray Speedzone

How's that sound? @bernstem @g-man


----------



## bernstem (Jan 16, 2018)

Everything looks good. I have a tough time with wild onion/garlic and go straight to Glyphosate with it.


----------



## billw (Jul 19, 2020)

bernstem said:


> Everything looks good. I have a tough time with wild onion/garlic and go straight to Glyphosate with it.


Do you paint the Gly on or spot spray? I'd like to try and avoid killing the surrounding grass.


----------



## bernstem (Jan 16, 2018)

In the lawn, I paint, but I don't have much in the lawn. In the gardens I spray very generously.


----------



## billw (Jul 19, 2020)

Grass is growing like crazy, here is an update pic:



There is a lot of Poa A, Chickweed, Creeping Charlie. On a positive note, there is a ton of good grass from my reno last year:



This angle makes it look good!



I'll be hitting Poa A with tenacity and everything else with Ortho CCO. Hopefully tomorrow or Tuesday.


----------



## M32075 (May 9, 2019)

Looking good keep up good work. Warmer weather, fertilizer and a good rain is starting to show


----------



## billw (Jul 19, 2020)

I'll have to say I think my lawn has come a long way over the last few weeks! I have plenty of Poa A and Chickweed/Wild Violet but all things considered it doesn't look too bad.


----------



## billw (Jul 19, 2020)

March 27



Today:


----------

